
Ask HN: What are your favorite subscription services? - kamranahmed_se
What are some subscriptions that you are paying for and love to pay?
======
nozzlegear
I've got a bunch of monthly subscriptions, both to online services and
subscription boxes. Here's my top four:

Groove Music - I've flirted with Spotify and Google Music (which I actually
have a "free" subscription to through YouTube Red), but my modest music
collection has been with Microsoft ever since the Zune, and switching to
another service promises to be tedious. Plus, the Groove app on Windows 10 is
pretty good!

YouTube Red - I used to use an AdBlocker, but my primary method for watching
YouTube is through the apps on my Xbox and Amazon Fire stick. YouTube Red
blocks the ads on those devices too, while ensuring the creators I watch get
some compensation from us at the same time (I also support creators through
Patreon subscriptions). It was no-brainer, and probably my favorite
subscription service.

Office365 - I'm all in on the Windows ecosystem and gladly pay for Office365.
Access to the full Office suite, and 1tb of OneDrive storage (where I keep
_all_ of my documents and pictures).

BarkBox [0] - Our dog absolutely loves his Barkbox. They send our hound all
sorts of creative toys and snacks every month, and he just has a whale of a
time with all of it.

[0] [https://www.barkbox.com/](https://www.barkbox.com/)

------
jetti
I have two:

Spotify - I love being able to find songs I want by searching as well as
downloading songs

Daily Drip - I use this for Elm and Elixir tutorials. I may start trying to
learn Ember and it is useful for that too.

MSDN - I forgot to add this. I have a BizSpark account and I fully take
advantage of the things that are available to me. I know I won't be able to
keep it forever though as, at least now, my business (aka just me) isn't
profitable so I couldn't pay the yearly fee.

~~~
vmware505
Actually you can start learning Ember.js without any subscription on the most
popular Ember.js Tutorial page: [http://yoember.com](http://yoember.com)

~~~
jetti
I may check it out, though I'm thinking of just sticking with Elm.I wouldn't
keep the subscription just for ember though.

------
dtnewman
Jetbrains IDEs (PyCharm, IntelliJ, etc.). Jetbrains creates IDEs for various
languages. I primarily use their PyCharm tool which I think is hands down the
best I've seen for medium to large projects in Python.

I actually _like_ the fact that they are a subscription service (they recently
switched from a one-time license purchase) since it encourages them to
continue to support and improve their products. For less than 20 dollars a
month, I can use a tool that makes me probably 30% more productive. There are
very few things my company could invest in that would give higher ROI than
that.

------
lcmatt
Spotify for all my music needs. Found so much new music over the years I'd
have never of found without it.

Patreon - spend around £40 a month split between 2 creators at the moment,
well worth it as their content is top notch.

------
bbennett36
Safari books online. Best online learning resource ive ever used

------
MihailBurduja
Play Music and Humble Monthly. It used to be Netflix, but I'm pissed at them
for how limited the library is in my region compared to the US one.

------
scarface74
No cable just gigabit internet from AT&T for $70 a month so...

Hulu, Netflix, CBS All Access, Sling TV.

Amazon Prime

Backblaze

JetBrains - only R#

Pluralsight

------
wayn3
i give a guy on twitch $25 a month because we are somewhat friends and he's
struggling with money.

and I pay $40 a month for 400mbit internet which is neat.

------
gadders
Spotify and Amazon Prime.

------
omidfi
safaribooks. All the books and lots of video series.

